# Another guy... Another 12g long... Another DSM... Another filled



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Here is my first rimless tank. I don't alway have time to photograph it but i'll try to keep updating it.

Tank: Mr. Aqua 12g Long
Substrate: AS Amazonia and powder
Hardscape: Seiryu stones
flora: HC, fissidens fontanus, mini pelia, Micranthemum Umbrosum, and some others.

I wanted to create an aquascape of two islands with some kind of story behind it. Unfortunately I can't think of one and maybe someone else will be inspired by this scape to write one.

But on to some pics.

FTS 52512




Right side


Left side


I didn't really like the right side because the stone was so huge. I found two stones to replace them.



Right side(new stones) 


Left side


Thanks for looking! 

Aloha!


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

wow that looks awesome! i want to try a 12g long! I just started my 20g iwagami emersed though so I'm gonna have to wait on that lol. How long are you planning to do emersed?


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

looks great, good start, i love DSM, makes it soo much easier to keep your plants rooted and healthy, looks like you wont have to have it too long without water love the stones by the way


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I like your hardscape kai, looking good, what kind of lights are you running?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome tank!
I love 12gallon Long tanks :thumbsup:

I love that concaved rock!
Really looking forward to it!



mythin said:


> I like your hardscape kai, looking good, what kind of lights are you running?


I think his running Coralife 36" T5no light


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

you selling that right side rock you took out? because i want it


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Great job! I thought it was fine with the first rock but still looks really good


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

AwkwardShrimp said:


> wow that looks awesome! i want to try a 12g long! I just started my 20g iwagami emersed though so I'm gonna have to wait on that lol. How long are you planning to do emersed?


Thanks! I'll probably wait another 2-4 weeks. I got something I want to try with this scape. 



> looks great, good start, i love DSM, makes it soo much easier to keep your plants rooted and healthy, looks like you wont have to have it too long without water love the stones by the way


Yuup, DSM does make it root better. Your stone placement in the 10 gallon is pretty impressive too!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

> I like your hardscape kai, looking good, what kind of lights are you running?


Thanks ! like sayurasem said it's only a T5NO with some ambient sunlight. I can't wait to see your 12 gal fill in.



sayurasem said:


> Awesome tank!
> I love 12gallon Long tanks :thumbsup:
> 
> I love that concaved rock!
> ...


Your tank is Awesome too. I hope my HC fills in like yours.



> you selling that right side rock you took out? because i want it


Haha. I'm gonna save that stone for another scape. I thought it was the perfect stone for this tank, but it didn't work out. I guess I'll have to get another tank. 



> Great job! I thought it was fine with the first rock but still looks really good


Thanks again! I'm happier with this one. It makes it look more like one island instead of 2 rocks.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, great job on the scape!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Btw I have a question for the 1st picture and 2nd picture. Did you plant all that HC or did it grow and spread.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice layout! Really digging these 12 g long scapes.


----------



## Caleb19 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm digging that Concave Rock on the right side as well. Nice layout indeed.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

I swear, if you had another concave rock for the opposite side - you could create the gates of oblivion and send your shrimp to all damnation *palms his hands together* MuHAHA

i do love how you got little patches of moss or HC going on the grows - makes it look so ancient


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

gotplants said:


> Wow, great job on the scape!


Thanks Man! I might keep it dry like your tank for 90 days. Do you use a scissors to trim the HC? I have a 6''x12'' tank with an HC carpet and it takes 30 minutes to mow that lawn. This tank is going to take hours. I think I should use a waterproof hair clipper. lol


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Btw I have a question for the 1st picture and 2nd picture. Did you plant all that HC or did it grow and spread.


I think it was mostly planted. I had another small 1.8 gallon tank with an HC carpet. I trimmed it every 2 weeks and just left the trimmings floating in that tank. After awhile, I sprinkled it on the bare patches and let the roots go down. 2 weeks later, i did another trimming an sprinkled it to fill in. Finally, I put on a thin layer of powder Aqua soil.

The HC is getting very long. I'm trimming it short and leaving the trimming in to grow into a very dense carpet.

I recently drained my 1.8 gallon tank due to mutant blue green algae. I'm in the same boat as you watching it transition to emmersed form.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> Nice layout! Really digging these 12 g long scapes.


Thanks! I gotta check out the Aquascapes anniversary sale this weekend. Are you going?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Caleb19 said:


> I'm digging that Concave Rock on the right side as well. Nice layout indeed.


Thanks! I'm not sure what to do with that cave. It looks like an eye to me.



> I swear, if you had another concave rock for the opposite side - you could create the gates of oblivion and send your shrimp to all damnation *palms his hands together* MuHAHA
> 
> i do love how you got little patches of moss or HC going on the grows - makes it look so ancient


LOL. This tank will be Hell, if I got any expensive shrimp. I'm too lazy to raise them. I'll stick with the wild ones for now.(maybe some blue pearls later)


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good! Have you thought of using anything as background plants behind the seiryu?


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice I really like the 12G Long. If it werent for the price I would have one already because its not too big and seems perfect for shrimp. I really envy people like you that have the patients to do DSM. Maybe on my next tank.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

nice! you're really utilizing the length well.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

> Looks good! Have you thought of using anything as background plants behind the seiryu?


Thanks! I have an idea for some stems back there but I'm not sure what kind. It'll probably be something red.



> Nice I really like the 12G Long. If it werent for the price I would have one already because its not too big and seems perfect for shrimp. I really envy people like you that have the patients to do DSM. Maybe on my next tank.


You should get one! These tanks are really nice for a small landscape. The DSM is more of a nessesity with 2 kids and wife who doesn't like me working on the tanks for too long.



> nice! you're really utilizing the length well.


Thanks Aweeby! I went to my first HAS meeting last friday. It was a pretty interesting topic about importing livestock. I'm going to try and import some shrimp and use the reason "for aquaponics". I wonder if it'll get approved. lol


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, cool, i went too. personally, i think i've seen better presentations. I feel like the basic message was: It's _technically_ super hard to do things by the letter, but the legal system is pretty much screwy anyway, so it's all good. Meh. 
Did you end up staying for the auction? For some reason, no one wanted to bid on the equipment so I got some pretty decent HOBs. Anyway, are you going to enter the show with this? Would be pretty cool. 



Kai808 said:


> Thanks Aweeby! I went to my first HAS meeting last friday. It was a pretty interesting topic about importing livestock. I'm going to try and import some shrimp and use the reason "for aquaponics". I wonder if it'll get approved. lol


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks! I gotta check out the Aquascapes anniversary sale this weekend. Are you going?


Fo sho!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

aweeby said:


> Oh, cool, i went too. personally, i think i've seen better presentations. I feel like the basic message was: It's _technically_ super hard to do things by the letter, but the legal system is pretty much screwy anyway, so it's all good. Meh.
> Did you end up staying for the auction? For some reason, no one wanted to bid on the equipment so I got some pretty decent HOBs. Anyway, are you going to enter the show with this? Would be pretty cool.


Yeah I stayed for the auction. I was the one with all the plants and no fish at the end. I can't believe people buy sooo many fish. They must have huge tanks. 

Were you helping with the auction? I didn't want to bid against the Jr. members and I'm hoping the other adults don't usually do it either.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks Man! I might keep it dry like your tank for 90 days. Do you use a scissors to trim the HC? I have a 6''x12'' tank with an HC carpet and it takes 30 minutes to mow that lawn. This tank is going to take hours. I think I should use a waterproof hair clipper. lol


Yeah, I use some ADA knock off curved stainless steel scissors from [Ebay Link Removed] They only cost me like 7 or 8 bucks and it takes like 10 minutes to trim the HC.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Yeah I stayed for the auction. I was the one with all the plants and no fish at the end. I can't believe people buy sooo many fish. They must have huge tanks.
> 
> Were you helping with the auction? I didn't want to bid against the Jr. members and I'm hoping the other adults don't usually do it either.


yeah, i was the taller girl. eh, i guess that's why. there's some upsides to being under 18, i guess. there's this one guy who buys a crapload of stuff every single time. Some of these purchases confuse me. Did you see the discus? No one wanted him. 

oh and for the ebay link, can you post the item number? the link got deleted and i'm kind of interested in getting a pair of those myself. 

Speaking of red stems, petland kahala has ludwigia sp. red in stock, 4$ with HAS member ship card for 8-11 stems. I made the lady dig around and find the biggest bunch, lol. but they all looked pretty good.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

aweeby said:


> yeah, i was the taller girl. eh, i guess that's why. there's some upsides to being under 18, i guess. there's this one guy who buys a crapload of stuff every single time. Some of these purchases confuse me. Did you see the discus? No one wanted him.
> 
> oh and for the ebay link, can you post the item number? the link got deleted and i'm kind of interested in getting a pair of those myself.
> 
> Speaking of red stems, petland kahala has ludwigia sp. red in stock, 4$ with HAS member ship card for 8-11 stems. I made the lady dig around and find the biggest bunch, lol. but they all looked pretty good.


Was that older gentleman in the front buying a lot of cichlids and bettas? Yeah, the discus was very nice. I wanted him but my tanks are too small to house him.

Thanks for the head ups on the ludwigia. It's such a beautiful but yet undemanding plant to keep. I got some stems from last years HAS show/auction. I love it.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey man nice to put faces to screennames! Did you end up get some background plants? I really like this composition btw! Take care!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

travis.808 said:


> Hey man nice to put faces to screennames! Did you end up get some background plants? I really like this composition btw! Take care!


Yeah, It was nice meeting you. So how did your planting go? I'll be waiting for the journal. Hehe. Oh yeah, the backround plants... I did get a lot but none of them would match this tank. I'll post the pictures.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful scape, I'm also a fan of the 20g long. Subscribing!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

This past Saturday and Sunday our lfs Aquascapes had their 4th Anniversary Sale. These sales are special events not just for the prices but this is when the rare plants come out. Sorry, I didn't buy any of them but next week I'll be kicking myself.

Saturday's special was 20% off of aquasoil and 30% off of fish and plants.(I was [email protected]) Sunday's special was 20% off of ADA tanks and hardscape materials, and limited bucephalandras.(I had to work  ) I was planning to buy some aquasoil(didn't happen, spent too much on plants and fish) and a Tank(but I was still at work). Oh well, I guess I'm going to buy it at full price... At least I know it would help keep Aquascapes around.

Here are a few things I bought.









Eleocharis flavescens



Just a regular crypt but sooo red. This went into my jungle low tech 10 gallon. 



These plants were sitting in their bag for about 6 hours because I had a function to attend to. I also took out a rock in my 30 gallon to make room for them.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice hardscape. This type can get old, but I'd say yours looks elegant.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jedi_Pizza said:


> Beautiful scape, I'm also a fan of the 20g long. Subscribing!


Thanks! I really want to replace one of my 10 gallons with a 20L.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

rasbora said:


> Nice hardscape. This type can get old, but I'd say yours looks elegant.


Thank you! Elegant... is that sort of like antique? lol


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Possible Change of Plans*

I went to the lfs this past Saturday and bought some Seiryu stones for future scapes. I found myself today, trying to see if these new stones looked better in my current scape. Has this happened to anyone? Did you change the scape towards the end of a DSM?


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you picked up some nice plants at Aquascapes. Is that an Alternanthera 'variegated' I see in the last pic? That's one of my favorites. 

Nice grab on that hairgrass too, I don't think many people have that species yet. 

I think it's human nature to second guess your choice for your stones. You wouldn't be the first person to feel that way. I like the stone you have though.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

i envy your purchases greatly... and now am second guessing myself.... probably should've bought the whole bin... whyyyy 

edit: sorry, didn't realize something
the colors on that arctuata are amazing. I didn't recognize it at first... and the inclinata too...
if you ever decide to sell your clippings, you have a ready buyer here.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hahaha Kai808, you ended up getting the other portion of the e. flavescens! I'm growing it in a poke container outside cause I had no place for it now. (but I really had to have it lol)


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> Looks like you picked up some nice plants at Aquascapes. Is that an Alternanthera 'variegated' I see in the last pic? That's one of my favorites.
> 
> Nice grab on that hairgrass too, I don't think many people have that species yet.
> 
> I think it's human nature to second guess your choice for your stones. You wouldn't be the first person to feel that way. I like the stone you have though.


Is this it? I hope it does well in this tank. I don't think the light is strong enough because everything is reverting back to green. 

I'm hoping the hairgrass spreads so I can use it in the future. Right now I got it growing in this tank and emersed. 

I guess I'll leave the stones in but try to raise it high above the substrate. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

aweeby said:


> i envy your purchases greatly... and now am second guessing myself.... probably should've bought the whole bin... whyyyy
> 
> edit: sorry, didn't realize something
> the colors on that arctuata are amazing. I didn't recognize it at first... and the inclinata too...
> if you ever decide to sell your clippings, you have a ready buyer here.


Haha... We were having that same talk with jojo that day about regretting to not buy it. So we bought it. If it grows, I'll give you some cuttings.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

travis.808 said:


> Hahaha Kai808, you ended up getting the other portion of the e. flavescens! I'm growing it in a poke container outside cause I had no place for it now. (but I really had to have it lol)


Yeah, I did end up buying it. I got some in the tank and some in a container too.

I hope it does well or I'll have to ask you for some. lol


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Inspiration Aulani*

Recently I took the family to the Disney's Aulani for a day. Disney created a very natural enviroment which I thought I could use for the next tank.





This wood is probably made of concrete. I wish i had the skill to create driftwood.


The Koi pond
















This is the first time I saw one of these.


Look who I found 


Enjoy! Visit Hawaii sometime.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Yeah, I did end up buying it. I got some in the tank and some in a container too.
> 
> I hope it does well or I'll have to ask you for some. lol


What are these again? I try to look for it but can't find a picture. LOL 

Do you have the full name?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> What are these again? I try to look for it but can't find a picture. LOL
> 
> Do you have the full name?



It's Eleocharis flavescens. It stays short and is very slow growing so far.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> It's Eleocharis flavescens. It stays short and is very slow growing so far.


Wow! They look cool. LOL wonder where I can get some of these. :icon_cool


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently raised the stones a little so the HC won't overtake it. I'm happy with the left side but I need to raise the right side a bit higher. I also need to order some acrylic rods to make the spray bar. After that's done then I'll probably flood this thing. 

FTS


Left side


Right side


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Some close up shots


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Last shot of the picture is like a middle finger up lol...


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Sweet pics. Growth is looking great. Makes me want to try HC again. I always fail with it.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

This tank is mucho sexy.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kai808 said:


> Some close up shots





sayurasem said:


> Last shot of the picture is like a middle finger up lol...


Hehe, yeah it does 



meowschwitz said:


> Sweet pics. Growth is looking great. Makes me want to try HC again. I always fail with it.


Thanks! HC hasn't given me a real problem yet... It must be the high humidity here.




larcat said:


> This tank is mucho sexy.


Thanks! So is yours!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*CPD prices???*

Tonight I went to the H.A.S. (Honolulu Aquarium Society) meeting/auction. One of the items up was a bag of 3 CPDs(Celestial Pearl Danio/Galaxy Rasbora) that started at $!0. CPDs are a rare find in Hawaii and I told another member 

"I bet this will be the highest money maker". 

He looked at me funny and asked "do they get any bigger?" 

I said "no, that's full grown". Most of the members are cichlid breeders. 

When the auction item 150 came up, there were three of us bidding... and long story short, the CPDs went for $53 and swam home with someone else.

Should I have gone to $60($20 a fish)? Would you pay more for these? Anyone got some for sale?

Thanks!

Kai


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Tonight I went to the H.A.S. (Honolulu Aquarium Society) meeting/auction. One of the items up was a bag of 3 CPDs(Celestial Pearl Danio/Galaxy Rasbora) that started at $!0. CPDs are a rare find in Hawaii and I told another member
> 
> "I bet this will be the highest money maker".
> 
> ...


The CPDs at my LFS are only $4-5 :biggrin:


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> The CPDs at my LFS are only $4-5 :biggrin:


Damn you're lucky. I think that was the first time I've seen them in person.


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking tank! Hope to see it in our Aquascapes show in October!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

manini said:


> Great looking tank! Hope to see it in our Aquascapes show in October!


Thanks Jojo! I'll be away the first 2 Saturdays in October during the fall break. I hope I can make it. 

Aquascapes is the only store that I know that brings in the CPD. Let me know if you get more!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Damn you're lucky. I think that was the first time I've seen them in person.


I would be lucky if I were still into fish; I'm a shrimper now


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> I would be lucky if I were still into fish; I'm a shrimper now


You're still lucky... Shrimps are hard to legally import into Hawaii also. lol.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*What to do while waiting for your plants to fill...*

I'm still waiting for a few things before I fill my tank. My 6 year old son recently got into LEGO and thought it would be a good idea to make forest/jungle scene.



It's the Clones vs Droid Army






Possible time travel??? I don't know where those storm troopers came from.


Clones Down. Medic!!


I didn't have time to include the blaster fire/laser. Enjoy and Thanks for looking.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha your son is awesome!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

ha ha ha love the lego theme.... and those disney pics are very inspiring, i would love to see any of the builders tanks if they keep any ...


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Haha your son is awesome!


Thanks! yeah I think i'll keep him. lol



wetbizquit said:


> ha ha ha love the lego theme.... and those disney pics are very inspiring, i would love to see any of the builders tanks if they keep any ...


They actually have a salt water pool/tank where you can snorkel with the fishes... for only $45 a day per person. A little too expensive for me. I'll just go to the beach. But I should have took pictures of that tank. Maybe the next time I go.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

star wars, planted tanks, and legos? parenting done right. you _better_ keep that kid. 

are you keeping the storm troopers in there when you flood? kidding, but nice growth update. This is turning out to be so awesome. 

on a side note, that's nuts that the CPDs go for that much. Oh well. At least the club benefits. So much cheaper on the internet though... even so, they don't seem like that great of a fish. They don't school nicely, they are very timid, they eat shrimplets, and are prone to jumping. Doesn't sound like a good buy to me.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, love the pictures with the legos in it, great progress! your HC is filling in much faster than mine!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

aweeby said:


> star wars, planted tanks, and legos? parenting done right. you _better_ keep that kid.
> 
> are you keeping the storm troopers in there when you flood? kidding, but nice growth update. This is turning out to be so awesome.
> 
> on a side note, that's nuts that the CPDs go for that much. Oh well. At least the club benefits. So much cheaper on the internet though... even so, they don't seem like that great of a fish. They don't school nicely, they are very timid, they eat shrimplets, and are prone to jumping. Doesn't sound like a good buy to me.


Thanks! I did find some CPDs at Aquascapes last week. So far most of them are schooling around with my other fish. Only 2 out of 8 are hiding in the back. I also bought some Emerald Rasboras... I think I like their color better than the CPDs and so far no one has jumped.  




mythin said:


> haha, love the pictures with the legos in it, great progress! your HC is filling in much faster than mine!


Thanks! I always wanted to do a Legoscape(maybe in the next tank). My HC usually grows upward and I trim it and spread it around the open spots. I think it's the high humidity in my area that helps it out. Your tank is looking Great! I have to try UG one of these days!


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent scaping! Really impressive for the tank height!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Williak said:


> Excellent scaping! Really impressive for the tank height!


Thanks for the comment! I have added a new stone in there because I'm still not totally happy with the right side.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I think we need to see some new pictures , you still in dsm?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

mythin said:


> I think we need to see some new pictures , you still in dsm?


Yep, I'm still in DSM. But I have to flood it soon for a show in mid October... I'm not sure it'll be ready by then.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

Kai808 said:


> Tonight I went to the H.A.S. (Honolulu Aquarium Society) meeting/auction. One of the items up was a bag of 3 CPDs(Celestial Pearl Danio/Galaxy Rasbora) that started at $!0. CPDs are a rare find in Hawaii and I told another member
> 
> "I bet this will be the highest money maker".
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! I just went to Aquascapes in Aiea and they had some in stock for ~$7-8 a piece!!!!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Not much to update but I will be flooding soon. The lfs is having an exhibit/contest that I might enter, if this tank is ready. Oh, I did add another stone to the right side(it's in the back). 

I also have to choose my fauna. So far it's either going to be a betta or threadfin. Any other suggestions? 

Here's a pic of the new stone and my choice of fish for now. Enjoy!



My Threadfin Rainbow fish







My only clear pic of him flaring...



My Betta (Sorry, I was too lazy to get a better angle)


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Erirku said:


> DAMN!!! I just went to Aquascapes in Aiea and they had some in stock for ~$7-8 a piece!!!!


Hehe, yeah, it's a good thing I didn't buy it at the auction... I got some from Aquascapes about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow. Can't wait to see this flooded.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow planted tanks and Star Wars Lego? Very cool in my book!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Wow. Can't wait to see this flooded.


Me too. But I had a little set back and won't be flooding soon. BTW, your tank journal was one of the reasons why my tanks exists. Thanks! 



travis.808 said:


> Wow planted tanks and Star Wars Lego? Very cool in my book!


Thanks Travis! Does your daughter get to play in your tanks? Haha.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

They seemed to have calmed down about the CPDs. A bag of 4 (i think) went for about $22 yesterday. (did you go?) Are you going for the giant auction next month? If not for set backs, I'd flood that thing and enter it in the contest! Looking good.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

She did ask to go swimming in it before! Lol no dry start for me so no playing in the foreground plants.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

aweeby said:


> They seemed to have calmed down about the CPDs. A bag of 4 (i think) went for about $22 yesterday. (did you go?) Are you going for the giant auction next month? If not for set backs, I'd flood that thing and enter it in the contest! Looking good.



Lol, I didn't get to go. That's probably why it went for cheap. I won't be able to go to the October show or auction, I'll be in Disneyland for that week. I don't think it's a good idea to enter a show when you're not able to take care of it the week before. but I'll think about it... Hey did you update your new shrimp tank?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I wish I could say that I was flooding my tank too. But I ran into a some issues. My son's soccer season started and I neglected the tank for a couple of days. I guess it was too hot and some of the HC melted... Then I put too much water to compensate and again neglected the tank. I got some algae on the substrate and took it out. I guess I have to wait a little while more. Maybe this tank will get filled before October. I was planning to enter it in a contest happening on the second week of October, but it's not looking good. It's a good thing I have a back up.



My Back up tank always in dsm. I just need a regulator for a paint ball C02.


----------



## _FC (Apr 28, 2012)

I really like those rocks. Good stuff!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

_FC said:


> I really like those rocks. Good stuff!


Thanks! Just something I had stuck in my head for awhile.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ooppps... I haven't updated this in a awhile...

Well, I went to DisneyLand for a week and no one was taking care of the tank. So it sort of dried up.  My bad. I pulled out the brown roots and dead plants and started to spread more HC. I also pulled out a rock and replaced it with better one that I found. My new plan is to have it root for another week then just flood it. I'll try to get new pics of the tank this week.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

New stone and FTS



Close up



I'm also going to cover some of the new HC with ADA powder then flood and hope for the best.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

love it man! how did you you get that HC to stick to the rock?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

It is DSM (Dry Start Method) I think they root attach itself if I am right.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

beedee said:


> love it man! how did you you get that HC to stick to the rock?





sunyang730 said:


> It is DSM (Dry Start Method) I think they root attach itself if I am right.


Thanks! I put some aquasoil power on the top of that stone, then put the HC on it. It did stick to the rock durning my test flood but I'm not sure how it will do in the long run. 



I really like the texture of the new stone, but it'll take a couple of years to find some matching ones. Anyone know how to make fake Seiryu stones?


----------



## fish rookie (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the layout, those rocks are so beautiful, give the tank so much depth and space. The HC on the rocks is a very nice touch.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

fish rookie said:


> I love the layout, those rocks are so beautiful, give the tank so much depth and space. The HC on the rocks is a very nice touch.


Thanks! I really like your 20long tank.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Urge to Flood*

I decided to work on this tank today since I had extra time. I found a bag of ADA powder and filled in the holes and covered some of the HC. Next, for some reason I had the desire to see the tank finally flooded... I filled it up slowly with plastic bags over the hardscape and substrate. OMG, it was Beautiful! Pearling everywhere and the little bubbles on the fresh powder. Although the HC isn't even close to carpeting, I'm just going to watch it grow. 

One bad thing about flooding is the algae that I thought I got rid of is back on the substrate. I don't know if it's just BGA because this one is a really nice shade of forest green. I tried to remove a lot of it manually but I'll see if it spreads tomorrow and try to take a picture of it. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's been awhile since I posted in this journal. The tank survived the flood and the BGA was taken cared of. It doesn't look like melting occurred but I did pull out the HC while taking out the BGA and dead roots. I also found some riccia in the tank and have no idea on how it got there. I've never had it before. 

Well here is a quick pic. I lost my tripod attachment so it may be out of focus. 

Thanks!



Don't mind the ugly, green spray bar... one of these days I get the right tubing and make a good one.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

beautiful, great journal, I like your tanks, how is the other one doing?


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looking great


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

The dry start paid off


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> beautiful, great journal, I like your tanks, how is the other one doing?


Thanks! The other tank is currently sitting emersed. I need to find a CO2 manifold to split it off my regulator. When are you going to post your tank(s)?



andrewss said:


> looking great


Cool, Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> The dry start paid off


The DSM was going good but I waited too long to flood it. Your tank looks ready to fill. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello Kai,
Ive been gone from the planted tank scene for a while and this is my first post since coming back home. I love the way your tank looks and the placement of the rocks. The riccia more than likely hitch hiked in with your hc and its gonna be really hard to get rid of it. Riccia from my experience doesn't like Excel dosing. This is how I got rid of my Riccia but be very carefull because most plants do not respond well to Excel also. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing how your tank progresses.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

defiant said:


> Hello Kai,
> Ive been gone from the planted tank scene for a while and this is my first post since coming back home. I love the way your tank looks and the placement of the rocks. The riccia more than likely hitch hiked in with your hc and its gonna be really hard to get rid of it. Riccia from my experience doesn't like Excel dosing. This is how I got rid of my Riccia but be very carefull because most plants do not respond well to Excel also. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing how your tank progresses.


Damn! Welcome back! I feel honored that you're checking out my journal. I was inspired by a lot of the 12 gallons on this site, but yours was the only one I saw in person and I was amazed. 

I kinda like the riccia the way it looks now, but yeah I know what it's going to turn into. I think I got it all out(probably not). 

Thanks again for stopping by.

The pictures don't do the tank justice but let me remind everyone what your tank looked like.

These were taken from the aquascapes show 2011.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha thanks for your kind words. I didn't think anyone had pictures of that tank lol. I'm slowly getting back in the game again and will be starting a couple new journals for probably two 120p's or a 120 and 90p. Just collecting all the necessary equipment and stuff right now. Just let me know if you need any help with anything. I'll try and help the best I can. Keep up the good work


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

defiant said:


> Haha thanks for your kind words. I didn't think anyone had pictures of that tank lol. I'm slowly getting back in the game again and will be starting a couple new journals for probably two 120p's or a 120 and 90p. Just collecting all the necessary equipment and stuff right now. Just let me know if you need any help with anything. I'll try and help the best I can. Keep up the good work


Cool! I can't wait to see the new journals. Hey did you ever think about doing a 90 F?

Thanks again.

Kai


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks! The other tank is currently sitting emersed. I need to find a CO2 manifold to split it off my regulator. When are you going to post your tank(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks for looking!


I really need a decent camera.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy New Year! 

I know it's a couple of days late but, I've been busy in the Holiday season and haven't been updating this journal. 

First of all, my 36 inch t5no coral life fixture died on me and melted the splash guard. I won't be using that one again.  I currently have 2 15watt cfls over the tank and I'm still deciding between the finnex fugeray or ray2. I need to make a decision soon because the HC isn't looking good at all. 

My current inhabitants are 3 otto's, 2 SAE, and a bunch of Neos. The ottos and the SAEs are uprooting the HC, so I'll probably take them out. 

This tank isn't turning out the way I imagined it to be but It's getting there. 

Yeah, I still got the ugly green spray bar. 





SAE


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow she's a beaut! Why didn't you enter this in the last show?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

travis.808 said:


> Wow she's a beaut! Why didn't you enter this in the last show?


Thanks Travis, yeah I should have entered it... I came back from two week vacation and the tank wasn't filled at that point. I didn't think it was ready but it looks like some of the other entries weren't ready too. You should have a journal of your tanks. Getting that 40 ready for the show is a great story. Hopefully I'll enter it this year.


----------



## travis.808 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kai808 said:


> it looks like some of the other entries weren't ready too.


 Like mine! :hihi:



Kai808 said:


> You should have a journal of your tanks. Getting that 40 ready for the show is a great story. Hopefully I'll enter it this year.


 I may post one at some point. :wink: BTW Taking a 40b to a show will probably never happen again. lol


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking great kai, its been a while since i checked these forums, your tank turned out really nice!


----------



## kookie (Mar 6, 2013)

aspiring scape man...
I gotta ask how you got a 12g long in Hawaii?!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

kookie said:


> aspiring scape man...
> I gotta ask how you got a 12g long in Hawaii?!


Thanks! A couple stores have it on Oahu. I'm not sure how to get it on Kauai. Check out another 12g long from Hawaii. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=216242


----------



## kookie (Mar 6, 2013)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks! A couple stores have it on Oahu. I'm not sure how to get it on Kauai. Check out another 12g long from Hawaii.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=216242


Ever since I saw them in some shallow reef tanks I wanted one... Don't think I'll ever find a reasonable way to get one here... But anyway, really cool to see people from Hawaii, like you, coming up with these planted tanks. Execution is nice man.

I actually took some idea's from that guy's thread, never bothered to look where he was from... lol.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, time for a the monthly update... err maybe quarterly update. 

From January till now, I added 10 neons then took them out. Had some shrimp but took them out. What was left in the tank was planaria and scuds. So I added a betta, darter tetra and a pea puffer to get rid of them. The fish have been getting along well for the last month until I found the darter dried up next to the tank last week. :icon_cry: 

As for the scape I've been adding stones and doing a lot of trimming. I'm planning to enter this tank into our local expo in October. I'm still undecided to either keep this scape or start all over because I'm again not 100% happy... What to do?

Oh well, here's a FTS for now.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Your tank is so nice! I say enter it


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

keep the scape. It looks amazing.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Another vote for keep it. It looks great, very cool sense of scale and depth.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Keep it.


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

Which light fixture did you decide to go with?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I also agree, that scape looks very nice.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

You have a lot of time till the show. Although a beautiful scape, I vote ditch it and start from scratch, but of course this is dependent on money and how much time you can devote. IMHO, you'll never be 100% happy with this scape but my guess would be that you can be a lot closer to that 100% happy state with your next scape after incorporating your developed knowledge and experience with this tank into your next work of art.

I know my tank is very far from being a show tank but I can honestly say my happiness level is and has been in the 95-100% range. Fluctuation of my happiness is based on stupid algae and other minor stuff....lol. Props to people that actually win awards for their scapes, the planted tank scaping scene have some brilliant artists......truly amazing what they achieve.

Anyways, just rambling a few thoughts. Goodluck with whatever you decide.

Btw, what don't you like about your current scape anyways?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Your tank is so nice! I say enter it





DrakeScree said:


> keep the scape. It looks amazing.





rocksmom said:


> Another vote for keep it. It looks great, very cool sense of scale and depth.





GMYukonon24s said:


> Keep it.





Green_Flash said:


> I also agree, that scape looks very nice.


Thanks everyone. I'll keep it with some changes.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

jspk said:


> Which light fixture did you decide to go with?


I'm still deciding... Now it's between the buildmyled light and the finnex. Right now I have 2 20w CFL over this tank because the coralife fixture shorted out.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> You have a lot of time till the show. Although a beautiful scape, I vote ditch it and start from scratch, but of course this is dependent on money and how much time you can devote. IMHO, you'll never be 100% happy with this scape but my guess would be that you can be a lot closer to that 100% happy state with your next scape after incorporating your developed knowledge and experience with this tank into your next work of art.
> 
> I know my tank is very far from being a show tank but I can honestly say my happiness level is and has been in the 95-100% range. Fluctuation of my happiness is based on stupid algae and other minor stuff....lol. Props to people that actually win awards for their scapes, the planted tank scaping scene have some brilliant artists......truly amazing what they achieve.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

You don't know how many times I was tempted to buy another one and start all over. But I kept hear this voice in the back of my head saying not to. (I think it was my wife's voice) 

I've been lucky with algae in this tank since it's been stable for awhile and yours will get there too. 

What I don't like about this is balance from both sides, details of the rocks, and the current plant/moss growth on the rocks arrangement. I've may some changes again and think I'm getting closer.

Mahalo again for the feedback.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Kai808 said:


>


Your current scape looks good, but honestly, THIS is a masterpiece. This would win.. it is so perfect.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

ADA said:


> Your current scape looks good, but honestly, THIS is a masterpiece. This would win.. it is so perfect.


I feel like the Cat lady or Joan Rivers of Planted tanks when I compare the first pic with what it looks like now. It's a good thing that rescaping doesn't cost as much as plastic surgery. :icon_cry:


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

this tank is nuts bro! im looking to accomplish this goal one day when i come a pro like you and ADA


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dugsul808 said:


> this tank is nuts bro! im looking to accomplish this goal one day when i come a pro like you and ADA


Haha, Thanks, but not even pro.


----------



## danbayne (May 21, 2013)

Your tank looks superb! One day...I might get there.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oooops, haven't updated this in awhile. This tank have been through ups an downs.

1. I tried to get rid of scuds by using H2O2 and it killed a bunch of HC.

2. In August I got a current Satellite LED + light.

3. Also, in another attempt to kill of the scuds, I drained most of the water, then poured carbonated water. It got rid of some but of course they are still there. 

4. Added more rocks

5. Finally got around and made some DYI intake and outtake pipes.

6. Added some other stems, rotala butterfly, rotala nanjenshan(maybe)

7. And finally enter it in a Local Aquarium Club show and won! But I was the only entrant at the show. 

Oh yeah some pics. Sorry about the quality. The pics were took after I filled the tank up.



Down below shot


Left side


Middle


Right side


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

whoa!!! thats incredible!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

CPD said:


> whoa!!! thats incredible!


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Kai808 said:


> Oooops, haven't updated this in awhile. This tank have been through ups an downs.
> 
> 1. I tried to get rid of scuds by using H2O2 and it killed a bunch of HC.
> 
> ...


I knew it was ur tank! I remember u said u used fissidens to fill your tank along with the hc.. That tank was beautiful!! I would have entered for fun if I didn't have to work... !


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Charrr89 said:


> I knew it was ur tank! I remember u said u used fissidens to fill your tank along with the hc.. That tank was beautiful!! I would have entered for fun if I didn't have to work... !


Thanks Charr! Did you sign up for membership yet? You have one year to prepare for the next show. I might not make it next year... I think I'm going to DisneyLand. Mahalo again!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks Charr! Did you sign up for membership yet? You have one year to prepare for the next show. I might not make it next year... I think I'm going to DisneyLand. Mahalo again!


Ahh. I wish I could, its my job that makes it hard to request the day off for a show. Do you know what kinda tank that square Ada was? I wanna find one.. It was the junior tank next to yours. Very beautiful dimensions
And as far as signing up, I went before the auction nd no one was really there to ask lol. They all seemed occupied setting up for the main events

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Charrr89 said:


> Ahh. I wish I could, its my job that makes it hard to request the day off for a show. Do you know what kinda tank that square Ada was? I wanna find one.. It was the junior tank next to yours. Very beautiful dimensions
> And as far as signing up, I went before the auction nd no one was really there to ask lol. They all seemed occupied setting up for the main events
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


I really didn't attend the show during it's open hours, I was on a little staycation at Aulani. I set up the tanks on wednesday from 10pm-2am and went back on friday night to break it down.

The ADA tank on the left of the 12 gal was a 45p and the junior tank on the right was a 45f(i think but it didn't have an ADA sticker). I always wanted a 45f or 60f. 

I think the next HAS meeting is the first friday of November. Hope to see you there.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, you have that much pearling with NO CO2? What is your dosing schedule and amounts? Are you adding Excel also?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

PeterN1986 said:


> Wow, you have that much pearling with NO CO2? What is your dosing schedule and amounts? Are you adding Excel also?


Sorry for the confusion. I think somewhere in this journal I updated I have CO2 with a Cerges' reactor. As for dosing, I does pfertz after water changes and whenever I remember to. I never used excel because of the Mini pellia in the tank. 

The tank is pearling like crazy because I took these pictures after I filled it up with water. I took out all the water to transport the tank back home after it was in a local show.

Thanks for looking. Your mini M is a great tank too. I think I might be going for a smaller, and lower maintenance tank in the near future.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

This tank is awesome!
If it was me, I think I'd put a threadfin rainbow in there... The flowy fins would look great with that gorgeous scape.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Two year update...*

I can't believe it's been 2 years since I started this tank. This tank has changed so much.




















10/13/14


Taken 7/20/14


Here are some other pics of this tank. This weekend It was entered into a lfs aquascape contest. I was lucky to win 2nd place for the people's choice awards.







Here is the tank with the current planted plus.




Sorry for all the pics. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Emplanted (May 3, 2014)

Looks great! Your carpet is so lush


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Emplanted said:


> Looks great! Your carpet is so lush


Thanks! I think it's due for it's monthly trim.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Read in the 12G club thread that your going to break the tank down. What will you be rescaping it to? Waiting to see your new ideas. :bounce:


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

BeastMaster said:


> Read in the 12G club thread that your going to break the tank down. What will you be rescaping it to? Waiting to see your new ideas. :bounce:


Hey Beast, sorry for the late reply. So far I took out about half the stones and turned it into a grow out tank for now. I have an idea for a new scape but it involves some trial an error and a lot of waiting... I hope it comes out as envisioned in my head. May be I should just buy a low iron version of this tank and start all over. lol


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Kai808 said:


> Hey Beast, sorry for the late reply. So far I took out about half the stones and turned it into a grow out tank for now. I have an idea for a new scape but it involves some trial an error and a lot of waiting... I hope it comes out as envisioned in my head. May be I should just buy a low iron version of this tank and start all over. lol



Don't forget the pics so we can follow along! :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakehouse (May 13, 2009)

Plant list?
It's stunning!



Kai808 said:


> I can't believe it's been 2 years since I started this tank. This tank has changed so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice looking 12G I have to agree,wonder what happend to the Star Wars crew ;-)


----------

